# Villiers V6000es manual



## Stan (May 17, 2020)

I recently bought a second hand Villiers V6000ES generator and have been trying to find a manual for it. I cannot find one anywhere online (I thought I had but link doesn't work)

Does anyone have one or know where I could find one?


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

those v6000es parts are at





Villiers V6000 V6000ES - Parts and Spares - Generator Guru


Buy Villiers V6000 V6000ES Generator Parts now. Need advice? Engineers are always happy to help. The leader in Portable Generator Parts. USA Canada UK EU Aus NZ




www.generatorguru.com




data sheet


http://www.pumpsdirect2u.com/downloads/datasheets/8231_villiers_gensets_spec.pdf


for the manuals you are best to contact the mfg on this one.
did you buy it new or used?


----------



## Stan (May 17, 2020)

Cheers for the info. Bought it second hand. I did find those links you added but they don't have the info/parts I require. 

I have tried to find the manufacturer but it wasnt as simple as I thought. Cannot find an actual website for Villiers. After doing a bit of digging I think the generator is a Rato generator built under licence (found a Rato sticker on underside of generator) I can find manuals on Rato generator R6000D which is what I think it is based on but is not 100% identical.


----------



## Stan (May 17, 2020)

Update. Turns out the Rato R6000D is a Genmac Powersmart G6000E. Neither are 100% identical to the Villiers V6000ES. Some useful info though.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

yea contact the retail vendors they make have sources for service centers that might have links posted some where for pdf manuals.

so what manual are you looking for??
owners or parts or service?


----------

